# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Iberdrola tiene ya 1.000 interesados en su autoconsumo solar en un mes

## Jonasino

3/11/2015 - 13:26




> Iberdrola ha recibido ya más de 1.000 peticiones de información para poner instalaciones de autoconsumo fotovoltaicas en España en tan sólo un mes.
> 
> La eléctrica comenzará esta misma semana el envío masivo de hasta 200.000 cartas a los potenciales clientes que tiene identificados para su nuevo producto comercial Smart Solar con la intención de convertirse en el proveedor de este tipo de sistemas.
> 
> En España existen cuatro millones de viviendas con posibilidades de instalar este tipo de producto, pero la eléctrica considera que apenas hay un millón para los que puede resultar interesante económicamente.
> 
> La compañía ofrece a sus clientes domésticos, empresas y, en especial, a aquéllas que se dedican al sector agrario, la posibilidad de producir y consumir su propia electricidad a través de la tecnología solar fotovoltaica.
> Cartas a posibles clientes
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.eleconomista.es/empresas-...en-un-mes.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Qué raro, la zorra cuidando de las gallinas. Algo no cuadra...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Qué raro, la zorra cuidando de las gallinas. Algo no cuadra...
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Cierto. Por lo menos curioso. Pero la moraleja de la noticia es la demanda ciudadana de poder lograr el "yo me lo guiso, yo me lo como" en materia energética

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Cierto. Por lo menos curioso. Pero la moraleja de la noticia es la demanda ciudadana de poder lograr el "yo me lo guiso, yo me lo como" en materia energética


 Pero yo no creo que sea tal "yo me lo guiso...etc..." Sino más bien el intento de Iberdrola de instalar el sistema fotovoltáico pero dando ellos el respaldo. Yo tengo clientes que se han dado de baja de la suministradora para casos, como el que comenta que son los que más, de bombeos solares.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

